# Leslie's Pool Filter Sand



## lemonlime2 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm starting a low-tech planted tank and was going to use All-Purpose sand I bought at Lowes. After doing some reading, I decided to switch over the pool filter sand. 

I'm thinking of heading out and buying Leslie's Pool Filter Sand tomorrow. Should it make any difference on what brand I use? If so, has anyone used this brand before? 

A link to the product:
http://www.lesliespool.com/browse/H...CA-stores/D/30100/P/1:100:6000:600030/I/14700

From what I understand, PFS is heavier, has a larger grains, and anti-anaerobic, correct? Am I making the right decision switching over to PFS?

Much Thanks!


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

Nope the brand doesn't matter tho that's a bit on the pricy side.

I've used nearly everything you can think of and PFS works just as well as the most expensive stuff on the market. It's more about how you use it than how much you spent on it.

- Brad


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

i use that stuff


----------



## lemonlime2 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you! I shall buy with confidence! :icon_smil

You'll be surprise. I was looking for PFS at Lowes. The only thing they had was a 25 lb box for $26, crazy!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

bradac56 said:


> Nope the brand doesn't matter tho that's a bit on the pricy side.
> 
> I've used nearly everything you can think of and PFS works just as well as the most expensive stuff on the market. It's more about how you use it than how much you spent on it.
> 
> - Brad


PRice seems relevant to location. Here for PFS that wasn't pure white(natural looking brown mix) it cost me 14.99/50 lbs.


----------

